# Nasty male front



## woodenchef (Apr 13, 2007)

I have one male front maybe about 3 1/2" long with a female about 1 1/2" in length. Both are in a 90 gallon, the male doesn't seem to bother much with the little one so I picked up another two. These are both females and about the same size as the male. The male killed one, basically chased it to death. I was able to return it along with the other for exchange. I picked up another two a little smaller and it's doing the same thing. I removed the male and put it in another aquarium for now, both females nice fins have become tattered.

I thought males were OK with females? I re-arranged all the rocks and same thing it endlessly chases them around. I am hoping maybe if its removed from tank and put back in a week maybe things will settle down.

Any thoughts? It's in a community tank ATM  

It so far has not bothered anything in there

Any suggestions...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I suspect your colony is too small. Fronts are very aggressive fish. If you had 10-15 fronts they could spread the aggression around better. Also, how is your tank decorated? Do you have a huge pile of rocks?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

not only that..but sexing fronts is not always an easy thing. so to say that you have a male, and all those females, you may be incorrect. ESPECCIALLY at that size. I dont know what method you used to tell what sex they were, but if someone just said "this is a male, and these are female" i wouldnt take that word as gospel


----------



## sailor (Sep 24, 2007)

Front sexes can't usually be distinguished until usually 4 inches plus, then you have to vent them. They can't be sexed by general behavour.


----------

